# What's the general area you are located in?



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't feel like you have to give any specifics, just wondering the general area you live in.

I myself live in central Illinois, USA, in case you are wandering.


----------



## Stormi (Sep 29, 2016)

South Mississippi, gulf coast region. Worst state in the nation. Most of the stereotypes you hear about on TV are unfortunately true.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Earth


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Earth


WOAH BRO


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 30, 2016)

Only the greatest country on God's green earth.





If you're looking for something a little more specific, then I will give you a hint:



Spoiler



It's one of the 50 states.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 30, 2016)

A place called Florida that the rest of America would rather not associate with. It is, socially, its own country, and not in a good way.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 30, 2016)

Far away from you.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> It is, socially, its own country



I thought that was Texas?

I didn't think Florida was that bad. I'd say the worst part is the humidity. That shit is crazy.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> A place called Florida that the rest of America would rather not associate with. It is, socially, its own country, and not in a good way.


Why, is it because it's the one place where you may not have sexual relations with a porcupine?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I thought that was Texas?
> 
> I didn't think Florida was that bad. I'd say the worst part is the humidity. That shit is crazy.



I used to think Florida wasn't that bad because I knew the sunshine act made it SO easy for news outlets to report on dumb or crazy shit that you would otherwise see anywhere, but through driving and surveying the streets, it's pretty nuts. I had someone on the opposite side of the intersection try to turn left into the lane I was currently turning into. They ended up driving on the wrong side of the road and honked at me as if I did something wrong, despite them violating my right-of-way. The rest of the day was people pulling out halfway in the intersection waiting for a light to change, as well as not using turn signals. Also people always do 10 - 15 over the limit.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I used to think Florida wasn't that bad because I knew the sunshine act made it SO easy for news outlets to report on dumb or crazy shit that you would otherwise see anywhere, but through driving and surveying the streets, it's pretty nuts. I had someone on the opposite side of the intersection try to turn left into the lane I was currently turning into. They ended up driving on the wrong side of the road and honked at me as if I did something wrong, despite them violating my right-of-way. The rest of the day was people pulling out halfway in the intersection waiting for a light to change, as well as not using turn signals. Also people always doe 10 - 15 over the limit.



Oh, right. Florida Man.

That's always entertaining.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 30, 2016)

Currently residing in Bavaria, Germany. Miss living in the USA though.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 30, 2016)

Cheshire in da united kingdoms


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 30, 2016)

youranus


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Why, is it because it's the one place where you may not have sexual relations with a porcupine?


Prickley


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Georgia! The Greatest State In The Union!!


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 30, 2016)

'Straya m8


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 30, 2016)

Pittsburgh


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 30, 2016)

Hipster Mecca.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

The land of granite, trees, bugs, moose, syrup, and a now destroyed state symbol.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 30, 2016)

Within the general vicinity of Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Sep 30, 2016)

FROM THE PLACE...where you can it this :3

hint: traditional meal from my town


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 30, 2016)

Somewhere within the solar system including Jupiter


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 30, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> including Jupiter


You live on Jupiter then? *play Sherlock Holmes theme* lol.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 30, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> You live on Jupiter then? *play Sherlock Holmes theme* lol.


damn you figured me out.


----------



## real time strategist (Sep 30, 2016)

Wisconsin


----------



## Glitched_Out (Sep 30, 2016)

Ontario


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

real time strategist said:


> Wisconsin


Lot's of folks from there it seems.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 30, 2016)

real time strategist said:


> Wisconsin


Which part? i'm about an hour or so from the Illinois border living in Southeast Wisconsin, but one thing I can say that I definitely adopted from our wonderful state (excluding the idiot governor) is my love of cheese, and clothing choice in the winter. (wearing a long sleeve t-shirt, spring jacket, jeans, and a pair of boots in 15 degree weather is common for me)


----------



## real time strategist (Sep 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Which part? i'm about an hour or so from the Illinois border living in Southeast Wisconsin, but one thing I can say that I definitely adopted from our wonderful state (excluding the idiot governor) is my love of cheese, and clothing choice in the winter. (wearing a long sleeve t-shirt, spring jacket, jeans, and a pair of boots in 15 degree weather is common for me)



in a town near Madison


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Georgia! The Greatest State In The Union!!


What ^^he said. But i have less enthusiasm for our great state. I am a Texas girl at heart, but I'll never get him to live there!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Stormi said:


> South Mississippi, gulf coast region. Worst state in the nation. Most of the stereotypes you hear about on TV are unfortunately true.


I lived in Biloxi for a while, on the Air Base. Wasn't too terrible, but I was only there for 8 months.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> What ^^he said. But i have less enthusiasm for our great state. I am a Texas girl at heart, but I'll never get him to live there!


NEVER!!!! If you like living in a nice dry oven, Texas is great!! And don't let bhutrflai fool you! She's lived here in Georgia long enough to be native.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I thought that was Texas?.


Haha!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I used to think Florida wasn't that bad because I knew the sunshine act made it SO easy for news outlets to report on dumb or crazy shit that you would otherwise see anywhere, but through driving and surveying the streets, it's pretty nuts. I had someone on the opposite side of the intersection try to turn left into the lane I was currently turning into. They ended up driving on the wrong side of the road and honked at me as if I did something wrong, despite them violating my right-of-way. The rest of the day was people pulling out halfway in the intersection waiting for a light to change, as well as not using turn signals. Also people always do 10 - 15 over the limit.


And they all like to drive thru Atlanta!! We have some crazy drivers here, don't get me wrong, but the FL ones passing thru are some of the worst for sure!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Currently residing in Bavaria, Germany. Miss living in the USA though.


I have friends who at stationed in Lundstahl (I have no idea how to spell it.)


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Brazil.... I know, is bad


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Brazil.... I know, is bad


Amazonian?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Hint: Apples


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> NEVER!!!! If you like living in a nice dry oven, Texas is great!! And don't let bhutrflai fool you! She's lived here in Georgia long enough to be native.



Yeah yeah yeah. Keep talking. See how far that gets ya.  But yes, I have lived in GA for over 25yrs. So I guess technically you could say I'm a Georgian. Whatever!! Texas!! Loud & proud!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Hint: Apples


Conneticut?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Conneticut?


LOL! Other side of the states, dude.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Amazonian?


More on the south...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> More on the south...


Nice! I have always been fascinated by Brazil and The Amazon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> More on the south...


Squirrel!!!!!!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

The farrrr edge of the San Fran Bay


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

LinnyChanPL said:


> FROM THE PLACE...where you can it this :3
> 
> hint: traditional meal from my town



I don't know what it is but it looks delicious... tell me where is it (or at least what is this called)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> I don't know what it is but it looks delicious... tell me where is it (or at least what is this called)


Poland


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice! I have always been fascinated by Brazil and The Amazon.


I said south, like, south of Brazil. Amazon is on the north


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Squirrel!!!!!!!


Yes, a squirrel -w-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Yes, a squirrel -w-


Squirrels are tasty if you can catch them(i am speaking as a wolf who loves to eat other animals, just thought it was a funny thought that should be shared.)


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Poland


That explains why my searches aka google ended on another language


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

South of Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Squirrels are tasty if you can catch them(i am speaking as a wolf who loves to eat other animals, just thought it was a funny thought that should be shared.)



Ok, now you're scaring me .-.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Ok, now you're scaring me .-.


Sorry. Didn't mean to. I was just making a punny.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to. I was just making a punny.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


*ba dum tss*


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to. I was just making a punny.


I see o3o


----------



## Stormi (Sep 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I lived in Biloxi for a while, on the Air Base. Wasn't too terrible, but I was only there for 8 months.



Yeah, the gulf coast isn't too terrible. Probably the best part of the state. Biloxi is full of casinos and they're finally building some family friendly businesses. The arcade at the Margaritaville resort is a lot of fun. It's the biggest one in the state. 

You couldn't pay me to live in North Mississippi however.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Yeah, the gulf coast isn't too terrible. Probably the best part of the state. Biloxi is full of casinos and they're finally building some family friendly businesses. The arcade at the Margaritaville resort is a lot of fun. It's the biggest one in the state.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in North Mississippi however.


Yeah, you can't go too far off the beaten path anywhere in the deep south without stumbling into something that looks like a scene out of deliverance. Plus, the humidity is damn near unbearable in places. I'll stay in the north east.


----------



## Marcie (Sep 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> A place called Florida that the rest of America would rather not associate with. It is, socially, its own country, and not in a good way.



a country where Florida Man eats faces and throws a gator into a Wendy's drive-thru. 

(also from florida, though closer to jupiter).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Yeah, the gulf coast isn't too terrible. Probably the best part of the state. Biloxi is full of casinos and they're finally building some family friendly businesses. The arcade at the Margaritaville resort is a lot of fun. It's the biggest one in the state.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in North Mississippi however.


Me and bhutrflai and our two kids went through Biloxi after Katrina hit. It looked like a nuke had been detonated offshore. Terrible devastation! Glad to hear its cone back to life. I had visited bhutrflai a few time in Biloxi. My brother and dad had gobe down to gamble one time also.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Yeah, you can't go too far off the beaten path anywhere in the deep south without stumbling into something that looks like a scene out of deliverance. Plus, the humidity is damn near unbearable in places. I'll stay in the north east.


Hey! I hear banjos!! Paddle faster!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Yeah, you can't go too far off the beaten path anywhere in the deep south without stumbling into something that looks like a scene out of deliverance. Plus, the humidity is damn near unbearable in places. I'll stay in the north east.


But in Texas, it's a DRY heat!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Yeah, the gulf coast isn't too terrible. Probably the best part of the state. Biloxi is full of casinos and they're finally building some family friendly businesses. The arcade at the Margaritaville resort is a lot of fun. It's the biggest one in the state.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in North Mississippi however.


I liked it there. I was down there bf Katrina. So it was a booming place. But i turned 21 right bf I left so I couldn't really enjoy the casinos. (That's prob a good thing) Okami used to go down there w/ his dad & brother to gamble, & to see me, so we both remember it fondly.
We went back 8 months after Katrina & it broke my heart. We started in Gulfport & drove down the beach hwy, all the way into Biloxi. Everything was gone. It was so surreal. But i do have some really good memories from that place.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Yeah, you can't go too far off the beaten path anywhere in the deep south without stumbling into something that looks like a scene out of deliverance. Plus, the humidity is damn near unbearable in places. I'll stay in the north east.


True enough! You should see where we go camping. No one around for miles. 

And the humidity in the summer is a biatch!! We have 98` w/ 98% humidity here. You can cut the air with a knife! You walk outside & immediately start sweating like a freaking pig!


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But in Texas, it's a DRY heat!


Shut up!!


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> True enough! You should see where we go camping. No one around for miles.
> 
> And the humidity in the summer is a biatch!! We have 98` w/ 98% humidity here. You can cut the air with a knife! You walk outside & immediately start sweating like a freaking pig!


I was on vacation in Georgia once and I could practically swim through the air. Nothing ever dried out. It didn't help that our RVs AC died. This was in the middle of August, btw. X.=.X


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I was on vacation in Georgia once and I could practically swim through the air. Nothing ever dried out. It didn't help that our RVs AC died. This was in the middle of August, btw. X.=.X


We don't need no stinkin' RV's.  We use a tent like real animals! No AC here! Been going to the same spot for 9 yrs now & we LOVE it!!

And we go in June, Oct, Nov, pretty much whenever we can. Went in April once & about froze to death.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

We do have a battery powered fan for the nights. But we have a stream right next to us, and nothing else except a fire. Though...this last trip back in June (which turned out to be just the 2 of us, no kids or doggies) we heard a pack of coyotes howling on the ridge above our site, about 1230am the night bf we were supposed to come home. Had to stay up an extra hour to make sure we didn't see anything.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 30, 2016)

And bc were not crazy, we always go into the woods armed. And we have it within reach at all times, even when we have to 'go'. 

We play alot of music too. Thank the gods that they still make boom boxes. And C batteries! (No electricity & no running water) And if someone shows up at the one site close by, we just crank it up til they leave. Usually some gangsta rap courtesy of a friend of an old friend.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> YPlus, the humidity is damn near unbearable in places. I'll stay in the north east.



Can confirm this. The humidity can get absolutely ridiculous. The temperature might read 95'F but it can feel well in excess of 105'F because your body's ability to sweat and cool itself off is impaired simply because the air is already saturated with moisture. It's something that cannot be described until you experience it for yourself. Air conditioning is an absolute necessity in the deep south throughout most of the year.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

<< works at an indoor waterpark, humidity is something i'm used to.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> The place where the stereotypical British accent comes from.


Which part of England is that?


----------



## Piccolora (Oct 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I have friends who at stationed in Lundstahl (I have no idea how to spell it.)


I know where that is. About 4 and a half hour drive away.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 2, 2016)

From the land of legal herb and hipsters ^^


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 2, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> From the land of legal herb and hipsters


Washington? Oregon?


----------



## Synthex (Oct 2, 2016)

BFN Pennsylvania o_o
(at least im close to anthrocon)


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Washington? Oregon?


One of those   lol.  Oregon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2016)

Somewhere between the kitchen and the fridge.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Somewhere between the kitchen and the fridge.


That's the best place on Earth


----------



## Nataku (Oct 5, 2016)

I live in the area that's about to get slammed by Hurricane Matthew. 
Yaaaayyyyyy >.>;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> That's the best place on Earth


It's the _only _place on Earth.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 5, 2016)

Mississippi State, Mississippi
I go to college there


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 5, 2016)

Nataku said:


> I live in the area that's about to get slammed by Hurricane Matthew.
> Yaaaayyyyyy >.>;


stay safe, looks like quite the fun storm.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 5, 2016)

Battlechili1 said:


> Mississippi State, Mississippi
> I go to college there



Hello neighbor 

Also lol I stayed through Katrina. It was like something out of a movie. A week without electricity, no school for 2 months and of course there was a disaster on every corner. Luckily my home sustained minimal damage while others very close by didn't fare so well.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

Sadly, am a member of the orange shitting state.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

Kiwaru said:


> Sadly, am a member of the orange shitting state.


North Dakota?


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> North Dakota?



Lmao not even close.

I live in Florida.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 5, 2016)

Kiwaru said:


> Lmao not even close.
> 
> I live in Florida.


Hence the 

I am familiar with the states, since I live in Illinois. It would just be sad if I didn't know what state you were talking about


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Hence the
> 
> I am familiar with the states, since I live in Illinois. It would just be sad if I didn't know what state you were talking about



You never know, if it's online lol

I hear California is just crazy about peaches


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 5, 2016)

The blue grass state, eastern area.  Also in a bathroom haha


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 5, 2016)

Cardiff, Wales. The forgotten realm


----------



## lylemur (Oct 5, 2016)

The Low Country in Georgia!


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2016)

I live in the Andromeda galaxy. Crazy I know.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

Where it rains a lot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Norway, 2 hours away from Oslo by train.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

Kinda near Tampa Bay.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Nov 2, 2016)

My Fursona: A planet named Sandith, Nationality is Andorlos, As for the real me: Queensbury NY,  I sale Hyundai's.


----------



## SenorFen (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm from South Texas. I like big cities. And that's the way I like it.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, think of the hometown that won the World Series for the first time in 108 years last night.
I live in that state, just not the city. 
So to the rest of the world, my location is irrelevant.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 3, 2016)

earth.


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

In a pillow fort :3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> In a pillow fort :3


Damn I'm jealous. I only have a crappy blanket fort.


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Damn I'm jealous. I only have a crappy blanket fort.


We should combine the forts to make a bigger one!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> We should combine the forts to make a bigger one!


I LIKE YOUR THINKING! x3


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

One big enough to hold a fox AND a dragon? Those blankets and pillows must be huge!


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> One big enough to hold a fox AND a dragon? Those blankets and pillows must be huge!


I am smol dragi like so






((Can someone draw me like this its so fucking cute))


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> I am smol dragi like so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaww, 1 part body 3 parts floof


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 4, 2016)

San Francisco Bay Area, East Bay. Midway between Oakland and San Jose. This is the land that at one time was "The Golden State" and an incredible place to live when I was growing up. It has slowly become _*The Peoples Republik Of Kalifornistan*_. We have a former Hippy for a governor and Senators with connections to a major crime syndicate. We're building housing you can't afford, we have people trying to raise a family on what used to be entry level jobs and what must be the highest economy in the USA. A home just sold recently that I drove by on the way to work. Selling price? $2.1 Million dollars! All 1,300 square feet of it, built in the '50's. The lot was just over a tenth of an acre.

But I digress. Just an old gray-muzzle being a cranky grampa. I need coffee.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Alaska


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> San Francisco Bay Area, East Bay. Midway between Oakland and San Jose. This is the land that at one time was "The Golden State" and an incredible place to live when I was growing up. It has slowly become _*The Peoples Republik Of Kalifornistan*_. We have a former Hippy for a governor and Senators with connections to a major crime syndicate. We're building housing you can't afford, we have people trying to raise a family on what used to be entry level jobs and what must be the highest economy in the USA. A home just sold recently that I drove by on the way to work. Selling price? $2.1 Million dollars! All 1,300 square feet of it, built in the '50's. The lot was just over a tenth of an acre.
> 
> But I digress. Just an old gray-muzzle being a cranky grampa. I need coffee.


Don't forget about the drought.

There's reasons I like the west coast over the east.

then there are things that make me rethink my plans to stay in the western US


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Don't forget about the drought.
> 
> There's reasons I like the west coast over the east.
> 
> then there are things that make me rethink my plans to stay in the western US


Yes, let's not forget the drought. I'm leaving for Indiana in a few years.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 5, 2016)

SenorFen said:


> I'm from South Texas. I like big cities. And that's the way I like it.


:O We could be neighbors. Im in south texas to


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 5, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> San Francisco Bay Area, East Bay. Midway between Oakland and San Jose.


Shit you ain't too far from me. I'm more north up tho.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Don't feel like you have to give any specifics, just wondering the general area you live in.
> 
> I myself live in central Illinois, USA, in case you are wandering.



Same! Where at?


----------



## Prostapheresys (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm from the PIZZA & SPAGHETTI COUNTRY! MAMMA MIA!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Cardiff, Wales. The forgotten realm


You are Gallifreyan


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm in one of the Carolinas. Probably the worse of the two at this point in time.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 5, 2016)

I live close to Washington DC


----------



## GalaxyOtter (Nov 5, 2016)

British Columbia


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 5, 2016)

GalaxyOtter said:


> British Columbia


Spooky, same.


----------



## GalaxyOtter (Nov 5, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Spooky, same.


Oh nice


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Spooky, same.


*gasps*

Spooky for everyone else living in British Colombia, too. :3


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 6, 2016)

Sweet home Alabama! Can't say I'm fond of the local or state government, but the federal government makes me facepalm too, so I guess they're on par for American political stupidity.


----------



## stimpy (Nov 6, 2016)

Rural Victoria, Australia. But Originally from Melbourne


----------



## x_eleven (Nov 7, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I used to think Florida wasn't that bad because I knew the sunshine act made it SO easy for news outlets to report on dumb or crazy shit that you would otherwise see anywhere, but through driving and surveying the streets, it's pretty nuts. I had someone on the opposite side of the intersection try to turn left into the lane I was currently turning into. They ended up driving on the wrong side of the road and honked at me as if I did something wrong, despite them violating my right-of-way. The rest of the day was people pulling out halfway in the intersection waiting for a light to change, as well as not using turn signals. Also people always do 10 - 15 over the limit.



That's a helluvalot like Arizona.

Anyway, I'm in Ohio now. Big Furry hot spot.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

Baden-Württemberg, Germany


----------



## KyleNeon (Nov 7, 2016)

Noord-Brabant, Netherlands


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 9, 2016)

Mother Russia, Saratov Oblast, Balakovo city. Pretty much a local Silent Hill, it's cool out there


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 9, 2016)

Western Scotland, originally from Glasgow.

Looking to move back there in a few months!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 9, 2016)

South Chicagoland!


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 9, 2016)

Denmark


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 10, 2016)

Seen so many "where do you live"-esque posts
must
post...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Mother Russia, Saratov Oblast, Balakovo city. Pretty much a local Silent Hill, it's cool out there


Holy mother of..

I SERIOUSLY got some Silent Hill vibes from these pictures.

Well done!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 10, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Mother Russia, Saratov Oblast, Balakovo city. Pretty much a local Silent Hill, it's cool out there


I'll be the freak and say it looks very peaceful and relaxing rather than the scene of an impending murder. 

I find fog and grey skies to be very cozy and refreshing.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Mother Russia, Saratov Oblast, Balakovo city. Pretty much a local Silent Hill, it's cool out there


These are eerily beautiful!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2016)

Texas... I don't wear cowboy boots nor do I live on a ranch or speak with southern twang. But good God, Texas has some beautiful skies!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Texas... I don't wear cowboy boots nor do I live on a ranch or speak with southern twang. But good God, Texas has some beautiful skies!


My wife is from Texas. Her mom's family is from Lingleville, s.west of dallas. And I must say, the skies in Texas were worth the trips out there. I'm from Georgia.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife is from Texas. Her mom's family is from Lingleville, s.west of dallas. And I must say, the skies in Texas were worth the trips out there. I'm from Georgia.



I'm a bit more toward the Heart of Texas  I've been to Georgia -- beautiful red soil and pine trees!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm a bit more toward the Heart of Texas  I've been to Georgia -- beautiful red soil and pine trees!!!


Yep. Georgia red clay.


----------



## Inu1990x (Nov 13, 2016)

midwest too


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Last known location was Hong Kong, China


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 13, 2016)

Bend oregon.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Bend oregon.



Why would you bend Oregon?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 13, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Why would you bend Oregon?


I freaking swear Hong Kong.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I freaking swear Hong Kong.



Why the bloody hell does this make me laugh. I feel like an idiot but this cracked me up


----------

